# Decals on Glass with Defroster lines?



## swackhamer (May 24, 2005)

I had one on my old ford with the defrost lines it held up fine but it didnt last as long as the inside stickers on other trucks Ive had. Im sure only due to the environment though the outside decals dont seam to last as long


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

The heat generated by the filaments may fuse the plastic decal material to the window glass. Since it's impossible to determine the exact composition of a decal that might be applied to a defroster equipped window, the manufacturers have probably advised against it to cover themselves if it becomes a warrantee issue. I've had one on my truck rear window for 2 years with no ill effects. It's probably perfectly OK in most cases.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Anyone else have a thought?


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Yeah. I thought I saw a puddy cat.  
Dave Nowlin


----------



## WIarcher (Sep 7, 2005)

I have (and have had before) decals on the rear window of my pickup on the outside and have never had any trouble. And also being from WI I use ny rear defroster alot all winter. 

I know that they definitley don't want you to put decals on the inside over top of the defrost wires.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 22, 2005)

You can put decals on windows with defroster lines on the OUTSIDE.

It's not a good idea to put the decals on the inside. It won't hurt the defroster lines until you try to remove the decal/sticker. I cringe every time I see people with parking stickers or club affiliation stickers stuck to the inside of their rear window. :doh:


----------



## Hoyt1967 (Dec 21, 2003)

decals over the grid will give you no problems on the outside, people put window tint over grids all the time with no issues.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info.....I will go ahead and put the big Mathews sticker on the outside!


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 22, 2005)

Window tint is applied to the inside of a window. Window tint applied to a rear window with defroster lines actually makes them more efficient. Sort of like insulation. The tricky part is removing the tint without damaging the defroster filament. (If, for some reason, you want to.)


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

VanillaGorilla said:


> Window tint is applied to the inside of a window. Window tint applied to a rear window with defroster lines actually makes them more efficient. Sort of like insulation. The tricky part is removing the tint without damaging the defroster filament. (If, for some reason, you want to.)


Right, I use to tint windows for a living...There was nothing more fun than a customer bringing a car in with a crappy tint job that wanted it redone and having to strip the old tint off of the back glass with a defroster in it...Man that was a pain in the butt. But we made sure they paid dearly for our troubles..lol
Throw it on the outside of the glass, it's not gonna hurt anything. Even if the heat from the defrost lines heat the glass up and make the sticker hard to remove in those areas you can still take a razor blade & window cleaner and scrape it off...Not gonna hurt anything on the outside of the glass, but if you run the blade over the inside of the glass your gonna kill your rear window defroster.


----------

